# puppy won't sit still



## codog11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Our older Golden Cody passed away a few years ago use to sit on his bed in the corner of the living room while we watched tv. When we went to bed we'd bring upstairs into the bed room with his bed where he would sleep on floor next to the bed. When he got to old for the wooden staircase we left him in the kitchen.

We got a new puppy (4 months now) and after we put the kids to bed I'd like her to sit in the corner of the living room while my wife and I watch tv. Unfortunately she will not sit still. She keeps getting up and messing with the power cords, etc, etc, - I end up having to put her into her crate in the other room. 

She doesn't object going into the crate and usually falls asleep right away. Am I expecting too much of her at this young age to just sit still with us in the living room? I've tried designating a corner for her and bringing her favorite toys. Maybe I should try a kong ball with peanut butter? ...I assume she will grow out of her puppy exuberance, but It seems as if she'll keep going until we put her in her crate and make her rest.

Sorry for the noobie questions - this is our first puppy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol give it a couple of years for her to sit still! And i suggest moving all power cords, i have a 5month old and when i just wanna chill nd watch tv he ususally comes nd plaus and then lays down at my feet. Give it time


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's still very much a puppy. Please don't expect her to be an adult in a puppy body. She needs to learn what you expect of her, but you can't expect her to be anything other than a puppy right now.

If you want her to stay still, crate her, or give her something to occupy her time. A kong, a bully stick, a marrow bone, you get the idea. 

A tired puppy will be a calmer puppy. How much exercise does she get? How long are your walks or play sessions? Maybe you need to interact with her more during the day.


----------



## GNmom (Jun 15, 2010)

Nemo will be 4 months in a few days. While I am watching TV, I'd like him to stay on the mat in the corner with his toys and bully sticks too. But apparently he has his own idea, he would grab the toy or the mat to some place he likes or mess around in other part of the house. He settles down eventually, not necessarily at the designated spot. I'm fine with that too.


----------



## codog11 (Sep 28, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> She's still very much a puppy. Please don't expect her to be an adult in a puppy body. She needs to learn what you expect of her, but you can't expect her to be anything other than a puppy right now.
> 
> If you want her to stay still, crate her, or give her something to occupy her time. A kong, a bully stick, a marrow bone, you get the idea.
> 
> A tired puppy will be a calmer puppy. How much exercise does she get? How long are your walks or play sessions? Maybe you need to interact with her more during the day.


I'm probably just expecting too much of her at this young age. Our first puppy and I am comparing her to our older dog (not fair). She does go for one or two long walks each day plus my wife comes home during the week for lunch to interact with her/ let her run around the yard. Given our work schedules, she gets more attention/exercise on the weekends


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a puppy. Puppies can't sit still unless they're very tired from lots of play and exercise. There's just so much to explore, things to learn, etc.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

typical pup...hang in there....soon enough there will come a day when you will look back on this stage with fond memories.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Typical Golden puppy: Ah, I see you're not doing anything, you have time to PLAY WITH ME!! 

They are such considerate dogs. :doh: You can teach her that good things happen when she sits on her mat. When she's sat for even a few seconds, call her to you and play a little bit. Then send her back to her mat. You are also teaching her that YOU will begin and END the play sessions at your convenience, not hers. When you're done, go ahead and crate her for the night. 

She's way too young to have a lot of success at first, but she's not to young to begin to learn.

Our Penny is 8 1/2 and as soon as we settle down after supper to watch baseball, we get a toy thrown in our lap and she stands there, wagging her whole body. Hard to resist!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Can you put the crate in the corner where you want her to be quiet while you watch TV?


----------



## codog11 (Sep 28, 2010)

that would be too much work moving it back and forth. We did put a child's playpen enclosure in the living room (it's about 2.5' tall), but she puts her front paws on it and barks a lot


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We went through the no-evening-watching-tv- phase last winter, a lot of time spent indoors due to bad weather and getting dark early. I feel your pain! I spent a fortune on bullysticks, but they gave us a good hour of peace. 

They out grow it soon enough.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Try leashing her and giving her something to chew on. There are times I just want peace and quiet without having to resort to the crate and it works nicely to settle them, and they still get to be with you. I also had a tether area at that age.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Tucker paces when we are sitting watching TV. If I give him something to do, he usually stops. When he gets overly tired he tends to do it more. His crate is always open and right in the living room, so sometimes he will even climb in and go to sleep. I think his mind is just too busy and he has to keep himself occupied! Kong comes in handy here, with some peanut butter inside. We fill it at night and stick it in the freezer so its nice and hard the next day. This keeps him busy for a good 30 mins. We also have a large hollow bone that he LOVES and I will shove a MilkBone inside so he has to bite and gnaw at the bone to shake the cookie loose. I was watching preseason hockey tonight and Tucker was trying to get the cookie out the entire time. It was amazing haha. Tucker is 6 and a half months, by the way.


----------

